# How to get jon in Singapore??



## lewencebradley (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, I'm from India and I'm Automoblie enginering diploma holder. I have 2 year work experience as a Supervisor and I have also done computer diploma for one year. I want to work in Singapore. So is it possible to me work on their. Anyone suggest me How to get Job in Singapore? In my field or other requirement field. 

Plz Help me and give any suggestion asap.....


Thank You.....


----------



## raj bhatt (Mar 30, 2013)

*Option for u*

hi ,

There are so many option to get it done you can apply for the following NOMS 
1) work permit
2) TEP
3) S pass
4) E P
5) P 1 PAss ill suggest you to go for an TEP and search the job and convert your pass according to your porfile


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

raj bhatt said:


> hi ,
> 
> There are so many option to get it done you can apply for the following NOMS
> 1) work permit
> ...


interesting .. so you can go on TEP and then choose your pass to convert ? Since when is that ?

Can you show some link or reference to that effect, please ??


----------



## chuagkc (Apr 26, 2013)

Try jobstreet


----------

